

Ask HN: Review our new Kongregate feature - level sharing - jim-greer
http://www.kongregate.com/games/Moonkey/hexiom-connect?level=5

======
scrame
Kongregate kicks an impressive amount of ass. I have had more than a few
nights lost being sucked into getting badges where I never even manage to get
my 360 turned on.

If this helps remove barriers to sharing flash data so things like linerider
levels could be passed around and shared, that would be a huge step forward
for flash apps and games that provide content creation/editing tools but are
limited by flash's client side filesystem size/access limitations.

(an example of a linerider level, which had to be edited entirely in browser
and can only be shared with a screencap to video:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHr5L7ZXZw4> \-- just an example, there are
lots more).

Linerider levels might be an extreme example, but anything along that path
seems like a good idea.

I'm all for it! Keep it coming!

------
kailoa
Reminds me of the fun people have passing FreeCell RNG seed numbers around.
Anybody who finds a particularly tough one will write it down and pass it
around to the other FreeCell addicts. Then there's a small local mini
competition to see who can get it done first.

------
vaksel
I think its a bad idea. Part of the fun is the joy you get when you achieve
that next level. If a user can just go level = x and skip all the hard levels,
it'll get boring after a while.

~~~
jim-greer
This is not for the original levels that ship with a game - it's only for
levels that users submit. I agree that having a nice progression of levels in
order of difficulty would be cool - maybe in a future release we could have
the concept of a level pack, ordered by difficulty.

